# Anybody shoot a Remington model 700 bdl?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just curious if any users here have this rifle. I think I would like to make this my next rifle purchase. Suffice it to say they have caught my eye lately; I love that glossy walnut stock, the checkering at the grips, the black fore end cap, just everything about this gun is very visually appealing. I hear great things about their accuracy and functionality as well.

Do any of you have them? If so, how well does it shoot? What caliber do you have it in? I want to get mine in a good old, no-nonsense .30/06.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 4 of them, love them. Two 243's (one right handed, one left handed), a left handed .270 and a .30-06.


-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you must like them a fair bit to own four of them. My wives' grandfather owns one in .243 that will probably be hers someday.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That lefty .243 BDL is one of the rarest M700 bdl rifles Remington made, it took me 5 years to track one down. Bench rest guys buy lefty SA's and convert them into custom benchrest guns so a bunch of what was produced, has been cut up for custom guns.

But yea, its a favorite rifle style. I also love the Rugar #1's and the Win M70's.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have two...both made in the late 60's...a rebarreled 257Rob AI and a mint 6mm Rem. The 6mm is the short rifle. 
These are great guns, classic look. YES, buy one and you'll never go back to that uglier the hell black stocked stuff.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hear you bp. I can see why some people might wanna go synthetic. Definitely not for me, though.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 30-06 BDL. The very first big game rifle I took to the field with when I was 14. The BDL has that pretty walnut for sure, but you also get a smoother action than the base models.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have one in .270 that I was given by my dad for Christmas when I was 13. Great gun.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 30.06 BDL. I've loved it since I got it. I've put two black bears on the ground with it


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I own a 700BDL Left Handed 7MM Mag and a 700BDL .243 Varmint Special. They have both served me well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al you have a picture of the .243? I'd love to see it. Also, does your 7Mag have a 24 or 26" barrel?


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The .243 was rebarrelled 3 years ago and it has a Choate stock on it now. I'm not sure on the length of the 7 Mag. It's late and in the safe. I'll put a tape on it tomorrowand post it up. I think I have an old pic of the .243 somewhere. I'll see if I can find it and post it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a BDL LH bolt x06 I've had for years. Dad found it in a pawn shop in the early 80's and picked it up for $200. He traded me for a RH bolt Winchester x06 I was using.
Then gave me back the Winchester about 10 years later.........
Have loved the BDL and have used it for my elk gun. Would never sell or trade it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The 7 Mag is a 24 in. barrell. I do have a pic of the .243.

View attachment 26001


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Wow, you must like them a fair bit to own four of them. My wives' grandfather owns one in .243 that will probably be hers someday.


i can think of five I own right off the bat: two 7mm's one 30.06, one .300, one .223 and one 22-250. Best production push-feeds out their with a good adjustable factory trigger.
Big


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just get it. Probably the most popular and best value in an off the rack sporting rifle. And you want it in what is considered by most everyone except Loke, to be the best all around north American big game cartridge. You can't go wrong with the 700 BDL in 30-06. I had one and loved it. Unfortunately, I had to sell it to pay for some car repairs. It was that, or the rifle that used to belong to my Dad, that I used to take my first deer. I kept Dad's rifle and sold the Remington. But absolutely loved it when I had it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It's all my family shoots!

My father shoots a BDL 700 in .270...my brother shoots a BDL 700 in .270...I shoot one in .270...my best friend has the new synthetic 700 LH in 30-06.You cannot go wrong with a Model 700 in any caliber or configuration IMO.

I did however buy my son a Savage in .243 which also shoots very well.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have one in 30 .06 and it is a beautiful gun.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have one in a 25-06. It shoots great and has a great "traditional" rifle look and feel to it. I think I am beyond the look nowadays though.

I recently bought a Howa Rem7mm mag with the hogue stock and really like how that gun shoots and for Christmas last week I bought a Savage MKII .22 for my son with a thumbhole stock and REALLY like that one too... The BDL is my preferred of the two offerings from Rem in the walnut.


----------

